# Beine rasiert oder nicht - was sieht besser aus?



## baldur (11. April 2010)

Zuerst einmal möchte man (und Frau) mir vergeben, das ich ein Thema in diese Rubik setze....aber hier ist es nunmal am sinnvollsten!

Es geht um die Optik der Männerbeine (und zwar nur um die Optik)!

Was sieht besser aus: Rasiert oder nicht rasiert?

Es geht hier auch nicht um die Beine auf dem Bike, sondern allgemein um die Optik!
Also, bitte abstimmen.

P.S.: Der Grund für die Frage ist einfach der, das manche Männer sagen, rasierte Männerbeine sehen total schwul aus


----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2010)

Kommt auf den Mann an, finde ich. Schwul siehts aber keinesfalls aus, zumindest nicht in meinen Augen. 

Rasieren unter den Armen ist inzwischen ja auch fast schon Standard unter den Männern - wobei das ja auch hygienisch relevant ist.

Naja, früher haben die Männer auch gedacht, dass es "weibisch" sei, Deo zu benutzen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. April 2010)

Irgendwie wusste ich doch, dass hier irgendwann so ein Thema auftaucht 



baldur schrieb:


> P.S.: Der Grund für die Frage ist einfach der, das manche Männer sagen, rasierte Männerbeine sehen total schwul aus



Im BP schon, auf dem Rennrad nicht. Wer beides macht hat ein Problem 

Manchmal bin ich froh kein Y Chromosom zu haben... erspart einem etliche Probleme


----------



## Tintera (11. April 2010)

Es gibt doch schon einen ellenlangen Thread zu dem Thema...
Die Entscheidung ob rasiert oder nicht sollte Jeder für sich selbst treffen. Ich nutze meine freie Zeit lieber zum Fahren als zur Fellpflege
Ich habe auch versucht die Beine zu rasieren, allerdings vertrage ich das nicht, Hautreizungen und Pickel sind die Folge. Das muß ich mir nicht antun...


----------



## kinzui (11. April 2010)

beine rasieren is daneben! aber voll!


----------



## floatwork (11. April 2010)

kinzui schrieb:


> beine rasieren is daneben! aber voll!



ich machs trotzdem  (liegt aber daran, dass mein haupthobby rennradln ist)


----------



## trek 6500 (11. April 2010)

...wenn MANN nicht  grad der südländische typ is, der ellenlange haarbüschel an beinen (etc. ...) hat , würde ich nicht rasieren ... aber jeder , wie ´s ihm passt !!! es rasieren sich  ja auch nicht alle weiblichen wesen ... und das ist AUCH deren sache !!!!!


----------



## J.O (11. April 2010)

Ganz klar Rasieren.
wobei es mit Enthaarungscreme einfacher ist.


----------



## MissPinky (11. April 2010)

*unrasierte* Männerbeine aufm rad gehen garnicht!
so gerade auf nem dirt-spot noch, aber alles andere gehört glatt poliert wie der liteweight-rahmen.


letztenendes kommts wahrscheinlich drauf an, ob man ner freshen bikerin gefallen will oder einer, die einen partner zum holland-rad putzen braucht..


----------



## trek 6500 (11. April 2010)

..man sitzt zum biken auf´m rad - nicht , um irgendjemand zu gefallen ...w as ´n schwachsinn...


----------



## trek 6500 (11. April 2010)

frag ich mich auch ... kindergarten - echt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2010)

Rasiert!

Punkt!


----------



## apoptygma (11. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..man sitzt zum biken auf´m rad - nicht , um irgendjemand zu gefallen ...w as ´n schwachsinn...



Ja nun, aber ganz abwegig ist der Gedanke nicht. So ganz uneitel bin ich da auch nicht .-)


----------



## Deleted168745 (11. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja nun, aber ganz abwegig ist der Gedanke nicht. So ganz uneitel bin ich da auch nicht .-)



....rasierte Beine an Männern sind schwul.  Basta.
...über den "Sinn" dieser vielen neuen Freds der letzten Zeit im Ladies will ich mich gaanich äussern...


----------



## Warnschild (11. April 2010)

Bin zwar nicht feministisch drauf, aber mir drängt sich doch die Frage auf, warum man das bei den Männern - offenbar ernsthaft - diskutiert, bei den Frauen aber nicht...


----------



## Veloce (11. April 2010)

MissPinky schrieb:


> *unrasierte* Männerbeine aufm rad gehen garnicht!
> so gerade auf nem dirt-spot noch, aber alles andere gehört glatt poliert wie der liteweight-rahmen.
> 
> 
> letztenendes kommts wahrscheinlich drauf an, ob man ner freshen bikerin gefallen will oder einer, die einen partner zum holland-rad putzen braucht..




Ah ja, gibt eben nur schwarz oder weiß 
Oder vielleicht noch blond


----------



## trek 6500 (11. April 2010)

..hm , warum ertsellen eigentlich im ladies only plötzlich männer freds  ... ??? grins ... von wegen uneitel - ja , klar , an soll sich aber doch selbst gefallen - und nicht irgendwelchen typen , die man eventuell unterwegs treffen könnte ... aber egal - da sthema is mir irgendwie zu doof - mir is egal , wie die männer rumfahren . gut´nacht !!! schöne neue woche !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (11. April 2010)

Schön, dass ab morgen wieder Schule ist...


----------



## eminem7905 (11. April 2010)

baldur schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal möchte man (und Frau) mir vergeben, das ich ein Thema in diese Rubik setze....aber hier ist es nunmal am sinnvollsten!
> 
> Es geht um die Optik der Männerbeine (und zwar nur um die Optik)!
> 
> ...




ich glaube du solltest mal an deinem selbstbewustsein arbeiten. 

es gibt frauen die rasierte beine mögen, und es gibt frauen die auf haare stehen, laß links die haare an den beinen und rechts rasiere die ab. damit hast du theoretisch 100% der frauen auf deiner seite.


----------



## JFK (11. April 2010)

wieso rasieren???
Man(n) epiliert!!! 
Ich finds einfach schöner mit haarlosen Beinen...schwul bin ich definitiv nicht!
Gruss
JFK


----------



## KrissiRu (11. April 2010)

Rasiert geht garnicht... Gerne an sonstigen Stellen rasieren, aber bloß net an den Beinen!!!


----------



## lucie (12. April 2010)

baldur schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal möchte man (und Frau) mir vergeben, das ich ein Thema in diese Rubik setze....aber hier ist es nunmal am sinnvollsten!



NÖÖ, und was ist an Deinem Fred überhaupt sinnvoll? 



> Es geht um die Optik der Männerbeine (und zwar nur um die Optik)! Es geht hier auch nicht um die Beine auf dem Bike, sondern *allgemein* um die Optik!
> Also, bitte abstimmen.



Geht's hier um rasierte oder unrasierte O-Beine, X-Beine, kurze, lange, dünne, dicke Beine..., bissl kongreter bitte, nicht so ALLGEMEIN, wenn ich bitten darf!!!



> P.S.: Der Grund für die Frage ist einfach der, das manche Männer sagen, rasierte Männerbeine sehen total schwul aus



Ist ja schlimm, wieviele haben denn sowas Gemeines zu Dir gesagt? 

Im Übrigen finde ich Menschen mit Ohren total lesbisch!


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. April 2010)

Ich habe darauf gewartet - nicht gehofft, weiß Gott nicht, sondern gewartet -, wann der erste Fred im LO eines Mannes mit der wie jedes Frühjahr so beliebten "Rasurfrage" eröffnet wird...   

Also gut (seufz!): Ich mag Haare nur auf den Köpfen von Menschen - ob Männlein oder Weiblein, nicht aber an anderen Körperstellen. Rasieren? Hm... Stoppelt. Also epilieren!


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. April 2010)

Oh Mann, oh Männer!
Eure Probleme möchte ich haben und Bill Gates´ Vermögen dazu.
Epilieren, Heißwachs, Laser. Wer schön sein will, muss leiden! So!


----------



## dubbel (12. April 2010)

wer will schon rumlaufen wie ein schäferhund?


----------



## Bobbi (12. April 2010)

Irgend einen Unterschied, im Zuge der Geschlechtervermischung, muss es ja noch geben.  Außerdem baut sich so ein kleines Luftpolster im Winter auf. Das schützt dann doch irgendwie.


----------



## scylla (12. April 2010)

Geschlechtervermischung? Was ist denn das?  

Ich hätte da mal einen Vorschlag an alle ratlosen Männer: Geht biken 
Lenkt vom Grübeln über Körperbehaarung ab ... nicht dass ihr am Ende noch ganz vermischt seid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (12. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Geschlechtervermischung? Was ist denn das?



Hermaphroditismus?!


----------



## Bobbi (12. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Geschlechtervermischung? Was ist denn das?



Männer möchten sich Eigenschaften der Frauen bemächtigen und Frauen die der Männer.  Einen natürlichen Ausgleichsprozess nenn ich das mal. (Hab auch kurz überlegt in welcher Reihenfolge ich das hier schreib. Nicht das mich noch Frauenrechtler steinigen )
Bestes Beispiel Fitnessstudio. Da haben manche Männer mehr Brust als manche Frau und dann auch noch so schön glatt wie in Baby-Popo.  
Der Witz ist schlecht, ich weiß. Trotzdem konnte ich mir den nicht verkneifen.


----------



## tvaellen (12. April 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ....rasierte Beine an Männern sind schwul.  Basta.



findest du ?







Natürlich wird rasiert. Allenfalls im Winter darf etwas wärmendes Fell an den Beinen sprießen, ansonsten kommt alle paar Wochen das Messer raus. Spätestens seit Beckham ist das Vorurteil "rasieren ist schwul" nur noch was für Ewiggestrige.


----------



## scylla (12. April 2010)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Männer möchten sich Eigenschaften der Frauen bemächtigen und Frauen die der Männer.



Wenn man die Überlegung weiterführt müssten dann also die Frauen jetzt überlegen, die Körperbehaarung munter wachsen zu lassen? 

Schade dass es kein Männer-Only Forum gibt, da würde ich jetzt zu gerne eine entsprechendes Thema aufmachen


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. April 2010)

Meine Frage wäre nun noch, ob man(n) sich auch die Arme rasieren sollte. Da betrachte ich nun gerade sinnierend das Bild oben... Und frage mich, ob man(n) da nicht noch 0,002 Watt sparen und um 0,187635 Sekunden schneller sein könnte... - abgesehen von den bewundernden Blicken so mancher Frauen und Männer!


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Schade dass es kein Männer-Only Forum gibt, da würde ich jetzt zu gerne eine entsprechendes Thema aufmachen



Mist, der im Zuge der Eröffnung des LO gestellte Antrag von... (War´s Dubbel oder Polo? Ich glaube Polo.) wurde vom Forumsbetreiber abgelehnt. Mal wieder voreilig!


----------



## MelleD (12. April 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre nun noch, ob man(n) sich auch die Arme rasieren sollte. Da betrachte ich nun gerade sinnierend das Bild oben... Und frage mich, ob man(n) da nicht noch 0,002 Watt sparen und um 0,187635 Sekunden schneller sein könnte... - abgesehen von den bewundernden Blicken so mancher Frauen und Männer!


 
Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt, wenn schon die Beine, dann auch die Arme, wo ist denn da sonst der Sinn hinter?


----------



## skaster (12. April 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> findest du ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der trägt doch "Regenbogenfarben" also doch schwul .
Tschuldigung, der musste sein *duck und weg*


----------



## Bobbi (12. April 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre nun noch, ob man(n) sich auch die Arme rasieren sollte. Da betrachte ich nun gerade sinnierend das Bild oben... Und frage mich, ob man(n) da nicht noch 0,002 Watt sparen und um 0,187635 Sekunden schneller sein könnte... - abgesehen von den bewundernden Blicken so mancher Frauen und Männer!



Ne, Arme bei beiden Geschlechtern eher nicht. In Clubs, Bars und Diskotheken schon Kontakt mit rasierten Armen gehabt, egal ob Frau oder Mann. Ganz zufällig natürlich, nicht das hier noch falsche Gedanken aufkommen 
Muss gestehen, dass das etwas unangenehm ist. Es fühlt sich so borstig an, wenn nicht täglich gepflegt. Wie wenn ich ein Hausschwein streichel. Zeit-/Nutzenaufwand ist dann doch zu schlecht. Umgerechnet würden dann sicherlich, auf die gesamte Lebenszeit, ein paar Tage für die Fellpflege draufgehen. Ne ne, in der Zeit fahr ich lieber nen Trail.

@Bergradlerin
Begründung der Ablehnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (12. April 2010)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Ganz zufällig natürlich, nicht das hier noch falsche Gedanken aufkommen



Klar. Zufällig.   
Gedanken? Hier? Stammt das Wort Gedanken von Denken ab?  



> @Bergradlerin
> Begründung der Ablehnung?



Keine Ahnung. Ich hätte es lustig gefunden und ganz sicher immer mal reingeschaut. Die Themen wären sicher aufschlussreich gewesen!


----------



## dubbel (12. April 2010)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Muss gestehen, dass das etwas unangenehm ist. Es fühlt sich so borstig an, wenn nicht täglich gepflegt. Wie wenn ich ein Hausschwein streichel.


das klingt bei dir so negativ.


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. April 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> das klingt bei dir so negativ.



Genau! Schweine sollen ja sehr sensibel sein!


----------



## Bobbi (12. April 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> das klingt bei dir so negativ.



Ne, sollte so nicht rüberkommen. Mag Schweine sogar mehr als manche Zweibeiner. Finde sie sogar recht cool in ihrem täglichen Lebensrythmus.


----------



## tigerwoodzz (12. April 2010)

also hier mein Senf bezüglich Schönheitsidealen:

Lieber Haare an den Beinen als rasierte Beine in einer Trägerhosen und 30kg Übergewicht!


----------



## ghostmoni (12. April 2010)

Ich wollte zu disem Thema erst nix sagen, aber ich kann nicht anders  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (12. April 2010)

stellt sich nur noch die frage: 
-pro oder -kontra?


----------



## ghostmoni (12. April 2010)

ich finde das Thema einfach überflüssig. Soll doch jeder machen wie er lustig ist...


----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2010)

Na ja, überflüssig ist es ja schon  Aber auch sehr unterhaltsam 

Ich weiß übrigens nicht, wo ich ankreuzen soll  Mir ist nämlich eine behaarte muskulöse Männerwade lieber, als eine schmale, blasse enthaarte  wobei ich auch gegen enthaarte muskulöse Beine nichts habe  Wo mache ich denn jetzt mein Kreuzchen


----------



## swe68 (12. April 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich weiß übrigens nicht, wo ich ankreuzen soll  Mir ist nämlich eine behaarte muskulöse Männerwade lieber, als eine schmale, blasse enthaarte  wobei ich auch gegen enthaarte muskulöse Beine nichts habe  Wo mache ich denn jetzt mein Kreuzchen



genau so geht es mir auch.
Ich kann daher auch kein Kreuzchen machen.


----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2010)

Also, um die Umfrage nicht völlig zu verfälschen und arglose Männer dazu veranlassen, sich den Qualen einer Warm- oder Kaltwachsepilation zu unterziehen, hätten wir gerne als alternative Kreuzchenmöglichkeit *"Völlig Wurscht, Hauptsache schön" *


----------



## Sentilo (12. April 2010)

Du liebe Güte, gibt's hier etwa noch Wachsjungfrauen?

So gehört das  :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu39U323R94"]YouTube- Wachsjungfrau[/nomedia]


----------



## DFG (12. April 2010)

Mmmh. Männersachen im Hühnerhaufen

Rasierte Männerbeine und unrasierte Frauenbeine sind schlimm. Noch schlimmer sind Männer die sich die Brusthaare rasieren und Frauen die schwarze Brusthaare haben.

Schick die Frage doch mal an Stromberg..............................


----------



## schnellejugend (12. April 2010)

Was bedeutet "DFG"?


----------



## sonic3105 (12. April 2010)

Ich Denke das Thema ist völlig Überflüssig, jeder macht es so wie es ihm am bestens passt.
Es muss ja mir gefallen und keinem anderen.

Wer Selbstvertrauenstechnisch so schlecht bestückt ist das er beim Rasieren der oder nicht rasieren der Beine rücksicht darauf nimmt was andere Toll finden tut mir mächtig Leid


----------



## BiNkZ (12. April 2010)

Ich finds schon okay...

Habs früher mal ne Zeit lang gemacht als ich ins Radfieber eingestiegen bin ... damals noch hauptsächlich Rennrad gefahren...

Sieht eigentlich schon noch ganz cool aus irgendwie, aber irgendwann hat ich einfach kein Bock mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (12. April 2010)

Ja, wenn man es macht, muss man es regelmäßig machen, sonst dauert es Stunden.
Habe beim überfliegen was von Hautreizungen gelesen und das Problem habe ich auch, wenn ich meine Beine nicht regelmäßig rasiere kriege ich kleine Haarwurzelvereiterungen und Hautreizungen. Noch dazu kommt meine blöde Knieschiene durch meinen Wanderunfall, wenn ich mir rings um das rechte Knie nicht die Haare wegmache, hält das Teil nicht rutscht nach unten und es tut noch mehr weh als so schon. Es würde nur richtig blöd aussehen, wenn man nur das rechte Knie und ein paar Zentimeter drüber und drunter rasiert hat also mach ich alles weg, fühlt sich beim Fahren mit Radhosen auch bessser an, insbesondere bei zig 100km auf dem Rennrad.
Einzig nervig finde ich, dass rasierte Beine so schnell schwitzen, wenn man normale Hosen an hat oder im Bett liegt.


----------



## baldur (12. April 2010)

Hat doch mit Selbstvertrauen nichts zu tun.

Man will nunmal gut aussehen (nicht nur auf dem Rad, auch sonst), und da kann man sich ja mal umhören, was gut aussieht und was nicht....und dazu gehören nunmal auch die Beine!

Es sagt ja auch niemand, das jemand kein Selbstvertrauen besitzt, nur weil er wissen will, ob die Frisur paßt oder Die Hose, das Hemd usw!

Wer wert auf sein aussehen legt ( und das tue ich halt), der will gut aussehen....und dazu gehört, das man die Meinung anderer hört!

Aber wem dieses Thema nicht schmeckt, der muß ja niochts schreiben!


----------



## lucie (13. April 2010)

baldur schrieb:


> Hat doch mit Selbstvertrauen nichts zu tun.
> 
> Man will nunmal gut aussehen (nicht nur auf dem Rad, auch sonst), und da kann man sich ja mal umhören, was gut aussieht und was nicht....und dazu gehören nunmal auch die Beine!
> 
> Es sagt ja auch niemand, das jemand kein Selbstvertrauen besitzt, nur weil er wissen will, ob die Frisur paßt oder Die Hose, das Hemd usw!



Was gut aussieht und was nicht, darüber läßt sich nicht streiten, weil es eben Geschmacksache ist! Bei solchen Schwarz-oder Weiß-Umfragen werden sich immer zwei etwa gleichgroße Lager bilden, da jeder das entsprechende Thema aus einem anderen Blickwinkel sehen und sich seine Meinung bilden wird. Ist dann nicht gerade repräsentativ.
Und wenn Mann/Frau an Jemanden etwas gutaussehend findet, kann es bei einem Anderen total sch... aussehen!
Das Aberwitzige aber ist, daß Dir bei solchen Umfragen eben auch andere Meinungen als nur die Gewünschten um die Ohren fliegen. 



> Wer wert auf sein aussehen legt ( und das tue ich halt), der *will* gut aussehen....und dazu gehört, das man die Meinung anderer hört!



Versuch macht kluch! Poste doch mal ein Foto von Dir! Dann können wir Dir bestimmet 'ne Menge Tips geben, damit Du gut aussehen *wirst*. Wenn Du die dann alle umgesetzt hast, bin ich auf das Ergebnis echt mal gespannt. 

Bei Deinen Auswahlmöglichkeiten zum Ankreuzen gibt es leider nur schwarz und weiß, das Leben ist aber soooo schön bunt und schert sich 'nen Dreck ums Aussehen, der Mensch selbst ist da eben ziemlich oberflächlich!!!


----------



## DFG (13. April 2010)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "DFG"?



Mein Kürzel aus der Zeit als Atari und C64 fortschrittliche Computertechnik war.........

Eins habe ich noch vergessen.
Beckham ist Fußballspieler aus England, das ist Strafe genug. Es kommt daher bei ihm nicht mehr auf rasierte oder nicht rasierte Beine an. Könnte auch noch schlimmer sein, Wayn Roony, aber der rasiert sich nicht die Beine


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. April 2010)

baldur schrieb:


> Hat doch mit Selbstvertrauen nichts zu tun.
> 
> Man will nunmal gut aussehen (nicht nur auf dem Rad, auch sonst), und da kann man sich ja mal umhören, was gut aussieht und was nicht....und dazu gehören nunmal auch die Beine!


 
Warum fragst Du nicht Deinen Freund wie er es am liebsten mag?


----------



## polo (13. April 2010)

wie sieht denn die expertinnenmeinung zu nasen-, ohren- und schamhaaren aus?


----------



## Helius-FR (13. April 2010)

polo schrieb:


> wie sieht denn die expertinnenmeinung zu nasen-, ohren- und schamhaaren aus?



Muß alles Wech...


----------



## BruciesCardio (13. April 2010)

Die Häärchen sind dein natürlicher Brennessel und Sträucherschutz. Gerade als Mountainbiker sind die Haare da praktisch also dran lassen! 
Als Rennradler würde ich sie aber auch dran lassen, außer wenn ich Wettkämpfe fahre.

Ihr habt uns doch schon genug verweichlicht lasst uns doch unsere Beinhaare!!!


----------



## Maddinth (13. April 2010)

Alle die auf Leichtbau setzen sollten sich rasieren, besserer Luftwiederstand und es spart mit Sicherheit auch ein paar Gramm Körpergewicht ein. Vorallem an den beinen was die träge Masse dann reduziert :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (14. April 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> findest du ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..ja finde ich. Das Rad, das Trikot und den Helm übrigens auch!!und Beckham is auch schwul!
alles schwul. schwul schwul schwul. 
nothing for ungood!


----------



## tvaellen (14. April 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ..ja finde ich. Das Rad, das Trikot und den Helm übrigens auch!!und Beckham is auch schwul!
> alles schwul. schwul schwul schwul.
> nothing for ungood!



Besser als
dumm. So richtig dumm dumm dumm ...


----------



## EvilEvo (14. April 2010)

LOL, ich geb kilkenny recht^^


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. April 2010)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Besser als
> dumm. So richtig dumm dumm dumm ...


stimmt, ich hab die Schuhe vergessen..die sind auch schwul...


----------



## alet08 (14. April 2010)

Kilkenny iy' cool!! cool!!! cool!!

Beine rasieren? Ich bin doch kein Mädchen 
*duck*....uuund weg

, Alex


----------



## sonic3105 (14. April 2010)

naja ich halte mich da einfach mal raus, .............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (14. April 2010)

Willkommen zur ersten Sitzung der virtuellen Selbsthilfegruppe der bekennenden Homopho_biker_. Wer möchte denn als erste(r) über seine Probleme sprechen?


----------



## EvilEvo (14. April 2010)

ICH!
Aber das habe ich ja eigentlich schon getan, ich rasier mir nur die Beine um Haarwurzelvereiterungen und Hautreizungen vorzubeugen und wie gesagt wegen meiner Knieschiene, weil da das Knie eh immer blank sein muss.
Aber ich bin nicht süchtig, ich kann jederzeit aufhören!!!


----------



## DFG (14. April 2010)

(aufsteh, verlegen auf den Boden schau, rot werd)
Äh mein Name is DFG und ich äh finde äh, Männer mit rasierten Beinen sind äh alles Tunten, ob mit oder ohne Rad, Puh, jetzt is es raus. (hinsetz)

Chorus des Stuhlkreises

Hallo DFG, schön das du da bist, wir freuen uns das du es offen aussprichst. Wir *******n auf die politische Korrektheit. Kerle die sich die Beine rasieren sind alles Tunten. Bis auf Lance Amstrong der hat wegen der vielen Spritzen im Arsch keine Haare mehr an den Beinen. 

So in etwa?


----------



## EvilEvo (14. April 2010)

Ist ganz schön so, ja.


----------



## Jonez (14. April 2010)

Jeder wie er mag.

Allerdings ist wie immer bei diesem Thema auffällig: Je mehr Federweg, je länger die Haare


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. April 2010)

Jonez schrieb:


> Jeder wie er mag.
> 
> Allerdings ist wie immer bei diesem Thema auffällig: Je mehr Federweg, je länger die Haare


..und desto schmäler die Reifen, desto glatter die Beine


----------



## Trailtrampas (14. April 2010)

Ich ziehe meine Kniestrümpfe hoch bis zum Anschlag, dann brauche ich meine Kampfwaden nicht rasieren.
Bei Mädels gilt, Haar egal, hauptsächlich nicht auf den Zähnen!


----------



## alet08 (14. April 2010)

Jonez schrieb:


> Jeder wie er mag.
> 
> Allerdings ist wie immer bei diesem Thema auffällig: Je mehr Federweg, je länger die Haare





Wo ist mein Downhiller mit der 'Super Monster-T' ??

Der Langhaarige


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. April 2010)

und noch passender: http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/leben/0,1518,687924,00.html

eigentlich wirklich traurig, haben wir wirklich 2010? Bei solchen Beiträgen, wie hier, frage ich mich das.


----------



## Kaprado (14. April 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> und noch passender: http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/leben/0,1518,687924,00.html
> 
> eigentlich wirklich traurig, haben wir wirklich 2010? Bei solchen Beiträgen, wie hier, frage ich mich das.




Bist du schwul?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korgano (14. April 2010)

Ich finde es wird auch so langsam Zeit, dass ich als Mann mit lackierten Fingernägel, Minirock und Lippenstift meine Wohnung verlassen kann und weiterhin von meinen Mitmenschen ernst genommen und respektiert werde. Konkret soll mich niemand für schwul, eine Tunte oder nicht ganz dicht halten. Ich finde das ist der nächste logische Schritt. Schließlich haben wir doch schon Jahr das 2010 oder nicht?


----------



## Kaprado (14. April 2010)

In der Umkleide lauschte ich heute zwei Herren, einer davon war wohl ein Lehrer wie es schien. Er berichtete seiner Begleitung folgendes: Das die im Mathe Unterricht mit ihren Kopfhörern dasitzen und Musik lauschen, dass ist ja völlig normal.


----------



## Outliner (15. April 2010)

rasiert ist sexy!


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. April 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Bist du schwul?



Tut mir leid, aber Deine eigene Orientierungslosigkeit kannst Du nur selber beantworten, da kann ich Dir nicht helfen. Aber Deine Glatze und Pornosonnenbrille deuten schon ziemlich in eine Richtung:








Korgano schrieb:


> Ich finde es wird auch so langsam Zeit, dass ich als Mann mit lackierten Fingernägel, Minirock und Lippenstift meine Wohnung verlassen kann und weiterhin von meinen Mitmenschen ernst genommen und respektiert werde. Konkret soll mich niemand für schwul, eine Tunte oder nicht ganz dicht halten. Ich finde das ist der nächste logische Schritt. Schließlich haben wir doch schon Jahr das 2010 oder nicht?


wenn es mit dem eigenen Selbstbewewußtsein natürlich nicht so weit ist und man sich durch Röcke-tragende Männder natürlich gleich gezwungen fühlt, selber welche zu tragen, dann kann ich Deinen Standpunkt und Deine Ängste schon verstehen


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. April 2010)

Aber der ist doch garnicht rasiert?


----------



## DFG (15. April 2010)

Eigentlich traurig, das 2010 immer noch Leute zum lachen in den Keller gehen,
oder sollte da dein SM Keller sein Stefan


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. April 2010)

ich finde rasierte Beine voll Lockenkopfmäßig ... gehe mal kurz runter in den Keller


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. April 2010)

Nur damit ich´s auch blicke: Ist das KTWR ins LO verlegt worden?


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. April 2010)

Bedank Dich bei Baldur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renton_berlin (15. April 2010)

Ist das nicht fürs "Ladies-Only-Forum" die vollkommen falsche Umfrage?
Sollte es nicht rasierte Radlerinnen - ja oder nein lauten?


----------



## polo (15. April 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Willkommen zur ersten Sitzung der virtuellen Selbsthilfegruppe der bekennenden Homopho_biker_. Wer möchte denn als erste(r) über seine Probleme sprechen?


ich. folgendes problem bzw. frage: 
welchen rasierer nehme ich am besten für den intimbereich? ist ja doch etwas heikel.


----------



## schwarzes dawes (15. April 2010)

dafür ist kaprado spezialist.


----------



## frogmatic (15. April 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Rasiert!
> 
> Punkt!



Schade, dann werde ich wohl bei dir nicht landen 

Mir reichts schon, jeden Tag im Gesicht aufzuräumen...


----------



## B.Scheuert (15. April 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Mir reichts schon,* jeden Tag *im Gesicht aufzuräumen...


selbst schuld!

außerdem: Unrasiert, dann sieht man die Narben nicht so gut.


----------



## baldur (15. April 2010)

Nochmal zum klar werden: Es geht nicht darum, ob rasierte Beine zweckmäßig / unzweckmäßig sind, sondern rein ums aussehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (15. April 2010)

Haben wir ja verstanden, ist ja das schlimme.


----------



## frogmatic (15. April 2010)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> selbst schuld!
> 
> außerdem: Unrasiert, dann sieht man die Narben nicht so gut.



Hehe, so hab ichs vorletztes Jahr gemacht, nachdem ich mich so derbe abgelegt hatte.

Ansonsten hatte ich 3-Tage-Bart als ich ein junges Kerlchen war; brauche ich nicht mehr, ich sehe jetzt von alleine älter aus


----------



## Kama59971 (16. April 2010)

Ist doch völlig egal wie, aber die Haare kommen weg!


Sorry Ladys, ob es besser aussieht ist mir egal, ich bin Mountainbiker und fahre auch Rennrad aber ich bin kein Dressman. 


Tatsache ist aber, dass Man(n) und auch Frau mit rasierten Beinen, beim duschen diese netten kleinen Tierchen (Zecken)  besser finden können, die sich gerne in den Beinregionen festbeissen.

Deshalb - Haare ab.


----------



## polo (16. April 2010)

baldur schrieb:


> Nochmal zum klar werden: Es geht nicht darum, ob rasierte Beine zweckmäßig / unzweckmäßig sind, sondern rein ums aussehen!



intimrasur sieht nicht nur super aus, sondern ist auch wegen der sackratten sehr zweckmäßig


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. April 2010)

polo schrieb:


> intimrasur sieht nicht nur super aus, sondern ist auch wegen der sackratten sehr zweckmäßig


...achso. hab gedacht ihr macht dass damit er grösser aussieht


----------



## polo (16. April 2010)

noch größer


----------



## DFG (16. April 2010)

Ja ne is klar Polo....................


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. April 2010)

DFG schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar Polo....................


..also ich hab ziemlich abgelacht...


----------



## Janus1972 (16. April 2010)

ist das echt euer schwerpunkt ob rasierte beine cool sind oder nicht? ihr mach mir angst. was für schwerpunkte ihr habt.


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. April 2010)

eigentlich gings grad um Sackratten und Polos Gemächt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (16. April 2010)

mein schwerpunkt ist halt wegen meines gemächts recht tief.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2010)

Nachdem ich feststelle, dass sich hier fast ausschließlich die Herren der Schöpfung über ihre Spielzeuge und Haustiere auslassen und ich schon die eine oder andere leise Beschwerde seitens der Damen (denen das LO ja eigentlich als Spielwiese dienen sollte) in meinem Postfach angekommen ist, würde ich gern mal nachfragen, ob es noch was zum Topic beizutragen gibt. Zur Erinnerung: Es ging um die Beinrasur...


----------



## Kaprado (16. April 2010)

Also ich rasiere sie meistens nur mit dem Haarschneider.


----------



## corfrimor (16. April 2010)

polo schrieb:


> ich. folgendes problem bzw. frage:
> welchen rasierer nehme ich am besten für den intimbereich? _ist ja doch etwas heikel_.



Ich finde, das Problem ist weniger der Rasierer, sondern daß man sich so verrenken muß und leicht schneidet. 

Ich laß' das deshalb immer 'nen Kumpel machen, der kommt doch viel besser bei.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. April 2010)

Vermutlich habe ich mich einfach nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt. Also, hiermit zum dritten (und letzten) Mal: 

Die Ladies, denen das LO "gehört", finden die Entwicklung, die dieses Thema genommen hat, nicht akzeptabel und haben mich gebeten, an dieser Stelle einen Schlussstrich zu ziehen. 

Ich sehe mich deshalb leider gezwungen, diesen Fred zu schließen und die Diskutanten zu bitten, im KTWR weiter zu fachsimpeln. Ich hoffe auf das Verständnis des TE und der am Topic Interessierten für dieses von mir wirklich nicht gern und hier auch erstmals gewählte "Machtinstrument".


----------



## Janus1972 (16. April 2010)

ich fahre mtb und da gehören haare an die beine. bin kein hochgezüchteter straßenaffe mit asphalttrennscheiben der gerne abgase atmet


----------

